# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  المذيعة زينة صوفان: طفلتي كانت تهدأ عندما تسمع "جنريك" برنامج أسواق المال

## الحصن نيوز

تستمد مذيعة أخبار أسواق المال في قناة العربية زينة صوفان حرفيتها من تجربة إعلامية ثرية، تنقلت خلالها وعلى مدى أكثر من 15 عاما بين وسائل الإعلام المرئية والمكتوبة،

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

